# Carbs and fat in the same sitting/meal, Is it a no no



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

:NOOB ALERT:

Ok so I seen in various places that fat cancels out insulin in the bloodstream and therefore cancels the maximum potential anabolically of the foodcarbohydrate.First of all,Is this correct?,2nd is it something to really worry about? I mean would it be that beneficial to have daily fats in a seperate meal without any carbs?

Appreciate any input


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BenderRodriguez said:


> :NOOB ALERT:
> 
> Ok so I seen in various places that fat cancels out insulin in the bloodstream and therefore cancels the maximum potential anabolically of the foodcarbohydrate.First of all,Is this correct?,2nd is it something to really worry about? I mean would it be that beneficial to have daily fats in a seperate meal without any carbs?
> 
> Appreciate any input


how can fat cancel out insulin??? god some people will say anything to look smart on the net (not aimed at you mate but the idiots that write this ****) there is no reason not to have carbs and fats in the same meals whilst in the off season.....my carb meals have 24g of fat in them.....this has certainly not hampered me reaching my heaviest decent weight ever....


----------



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> how can fat cancel out insulin??? god some people will say anything to look smart on the net (not aimed at you mate but the idiots that write this ****) there is no reason not to have carbs and fats in the same meals whilst in the off season.....my carb meals have 24g of fat in them.....this has certainly not hampered me reaching my heaviest decent weight ever....


haha thanks for clearing that up,I actually got that info from a magazine which really I should of known better.Basically it said something about insulin and some other hormone produced by fat(can't remember it) can't be in the blood at the same time?


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Avoiding carbs and fat in the same meal = voodoo nutrition.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BenderRodriguez said:


> haha thanks for clearing that up,I actually got that info from a magazine which really I should of known better.Basically it said something about insulin and some other hormone produced by fat(can't remember it) can't be in the blood at the same time?


Your better off not reading the magazines as they come out with any old [email protected]


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't have a clue what sort of condition you are in, but unless you are pushing towards your limits then worrying about any of this sh1te (even if it were true) is completely pointless.



monkeybiker said:


> Your better off not reading the magazines as they come out with any old [email protected]


Agree. They have 60 odd pages to fill month after month after month, so most of it will be [email protected]


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Fat may mediate an insulin release, but it doesn't prevent it.

Food combining diets (separating carbs from fat) have been around for decades, their logic is just as flawed now as when they were first coined. Stratetic timing of carbohydrate intake on the other hand may have some benefits, however this is vastly outweighed verses being consistent with your nutrition on a daily basis.


----------



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> Your better off not reading the magazines as they come out with any old [email protected]


Don't worry mate I certainly don't read magazines for diet/workout advice.This was just something that caught my eye and thought I'd get scanned under the powerful xray that is uk muscle:thumb:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Makes no difference, if macros are the same at the end of the day.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Phew!! My favourite snack is peanut butter on toast


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Makes no difference, if macros are the same at the end of the day.


Not if fat loss/gain is a priority. You wouldn't have 70g fast digesting carbs right before you go to bed would you? Yet this is perfectly acceptable post workout, generalizing in this way is stupid...


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

powerhousepeter said:


> Phew!! My favourite snack is peanut butter on toast


i hope thats not a meal replacement, id hve a shake with it, id have a shake with it.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

When dieting I have always gone with pro/carb and pro/fat meals keeping the two seperate. As paul said though offseason or in a period of weight gain it is good to have all three macros in meals...


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> When dieting I have always gone with pro/carb and pro/fat meals keeping the two seperate. As paul said though offseason or in a period of weight gain it is good to have all three macros in meals...


It makes absolutely no difference if calories are the same.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I will have to disagree *when dieting*. Keeping the bulk of carbs around the workout window and managing blood sugar throughout the day/before bed with pro/fat meals is a surefire way to lose weight. I have also always kept fat out of the first meal p/wout when the body is sucking up all nutrients why would you slow this process with the consumption of fats?

I think the whole it doesn't matter if calories are the same argument is bollocks..


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

The problem is you're looking at the situation in a very closed way. Fluctuations in insulin levels etc can't over come 24hr energy expenditure, and being as most meals take a fair while to digest there's overlap of nutrients in the gut anyway. So splitting them up is pointless. Give one person all his carbs in the morning and the other all at night, and provided the diets are isocalorific the results would be the same.

Instead of digging yourself deeper read this (with actual scientific references and everything!) then come back with a credible argument: http://alanaragon.com/carbs-fat-friends-after-all.html


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Not if fat loss/gain is a priority. You wouldn't have 70g fast digesting carbs right before you go to bed would you? Yet this is perfectly acceptable post workout, generalizing in this way is stupid...


No, but not for the reasons you may be thinking. There's nothing wrong with consuming carbs later in the day or at night. In fact there is some good evidence suggesting that you should consume carbs later in the day: http://www.getds.com/20110601250/Blog/the-no-carbs-after-6pm-myth


----------

